
Gitfront – Track the most popular front-end repositories on GitHub - SCHKN
http://www.schkn.io
======
SCHKN
Hello fellow front-end developers, Gitfront is a brand new website that allows
us to get the most popular front-end frameworks and libraries on Github. We
have introduced in our v2 the ecosystems. Sometimes you want to see the
repositories for a special library (ex: Redux), and this feature has been
designed exactly for that. But Gitfront needs your help. We have yet to decide
the libraries we want to implement for Angular, Vue and Ember. If you suggest
a library of those frameworks and your suggestion gets selected, you will be
marked as a backer on our repo!

Any feedback on the app so far? Thank you for your time! Gitfront Team

